# Big question for bass guys



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm always watching and listening to interviews with pro bass anglers and my favorite question to hear them asked is "If you could only throw one lure for the rest of your life and the only thing you could change would be the size and/or color, what would it be?"

So I figured I'd ask all of you guys and see what you would pick. 

For me personally I would have to go with a jig.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

crank bait


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rubber worm


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

definetly soft plastics, theres a unlimited rigging options, from 1 oz tungston punchin mats, drop shot, weightless, worked as topwater, draggin the humps, to flippen the brush!! no 1 other lure is as versitile as a hunk of rubber


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Rubber worm.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

T-rigged creature. As others have said it can be rigged weightless, used for topwater, punching, and can be used in spring summer and fall.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Definitely a jig. You can pitch it, flip it, drag it, swim it, and stroke it. Besides they usually catch bigger bass for me than soft plastics.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rubber worm 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappie50man (Feb 1, 2012)

its a toss up between spinnerbaits and plastic worm for me. spinnerbaits produce numbers and plastics produce size. so if i had to choose one it would be plastic


----------



## crappie50man (Feb 1, 2012)

its a toss up between spinnerbaits and plastic worm for me. spinnerbaits produce numbers and plastics produce size. so it i had to choose one it would be plastic


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

T-Rig for me. Dragging a baby brush hog across a log and felling that tap is a rush you don't get with cranks or spinnerbaits. You do with jigs so that would be my #2. I like to fish it all but the bottom contact subtle presentations are my favs.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

1/2oz Chrome Sexy Shad, Red Eye Shad


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

frogs.... and I would move down south if I had to.
#2 would be a crank


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Rattletrap furrr-schure


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

JShort said:


> Definitely a jig. You can pitch it, flip it, drag it, swim it, and stroke it. Besides they usually catch bigger bass for me than soft plastics.


I'd have to go with a jig too, they're very versatile.

Lipless crankbaits too, for the same reason but I seem to do better with jigs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Plastic worm bar none!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a toss up between rubber worms and crankbaits. You can rig a worm in so many ways, and with the option of size and color BassAddict83 gave us, there's hundreds of options. Same way with crankbaits-i can throw wake baits in hundreds of colors, shallow runners, mediums, deep divers..and then all the different shapes...flat sided, big bodied, long and slender...maybe even suspending, then i can jerk it in the spring & fall when temps are low....yeah, i gotta say crankbait is my choice. The options are almost endless. I can even throw 3 at a time on the umbrella rig ! lol


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bass Assult swim jig and a Keitech (Swing Impact Fat)! 

I feel comfortable bouncing it off the bottom, swimming it deep or shallow, in the weeds, trees, or rocks, slow or fast! I'm to the point that it is 80% of what I throw!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Stick worm hands down


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Plastic worms. You can swim it or fish it on the bottom.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A Jig, more versatile than any other lure/presentation available to modern anglers in my most humble but accurate opinion. 

Here is what Hank Parker had to say about the Jig (pitching & Flippen) and its inventor Dee Thomas. Notice the bolded portion: 

"He shaped and molded the biggest revolution there's ever been in all of bass fishing," said the two-time Bassmaster Classic champion. "*The single most impactful method of fishing *was developed by Dee Thomas, and Dee Thomas alone. Dave Gliebe, Gary Klein, Denny Brauer and other guys followed suit, but the new ground was plowed by nobody but Dee. 

Id say theres no replacement or better performer. It can be deadly in cold or warm water and the methods and presentations are endless for a jig. 

Link to a great article around this subject: 

http://www.bassfan.com/news_article.asp?id=3542


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

To answer the general question if I could only use one lure and since I dont prefer to jig twister tails for various reasons, it would be the classic Original Floating Rapala, size 11, black and silver, 4-3/8 lure. It can be retrieved in a steady fashion, trolled to all kinds of depths depending on the amount of weight added to the line, twitched on the surface, or brought back in using a stop and go retrieve. 

The steady retrieve will catch smallmouth and pike and can be caught during all open water seasons using this method.

Trolling this lure can produce bass. By adding weight to your line you can reach the depths where these fish are feeding.

Twitching this lure on top of the water can bring smallmouth and northern pike crashing through the surface for this balsa bait. 

The stop and go retrieve will also bring a reaction type of hit from the smallmouth and northern pike.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Funny as it may seem, a buzz bait.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I love buzz baits but normally I only topwater fish sunup and sundown and when I do I prefer a black jitterbug especially if it's dark out. Fishing In any kind of choppy water though you may as well forget about jitterbugs! If I catch them on topwater after sunup and before sundown though It will usually be on a buzz bait or a poplar! Nothing like having a big smallie hit a top water bait though! Just imagining the sound of a hog smallmouth smacking the water breaking the silence then the 3 second anticipation to set the hook seems like an eternity! It makes me giddy for bass season!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

I fish for fun most of the time, and to me, there is nothing funner than topwater acrtion! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

in order to be able to fish all seasons you need a bait that can be worked fast or slow, dragged or swam, and also weedless. so it would probably be some kind of plastic that has a triggering action when swam but catches fish when dragged on bottom as well. something along the lines of a brush hog or craw bait with some swimming aciton or claw movement would probably be my best bet if you had to choose 1 year round lure for bass.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Id say berkley shad or goby.ck out my album 80%of those fish were caught using it. i rig it diff ways depending on conditions.i even catch alot of cats on it,most of the time its rigged on a wieghted worm hook,and jigged or twitched.3 fish ohio bass and one channel on it.my other go to bait is a spinnerbait.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Spinner baits... If I'm limited to just one lure I want one that will catch everything. Last year on the same day using the same lure I caught creek chub, bluegill, rockbass, brook trout, smallmouth, largemouth and pike.


----------



## Masterbasser88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I love the spinner.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

